# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Kingdom/Manga] Une ppite

## Invit

Aprs une petite recherche, je me rends compte que personne n'a encore parl de ce manga que je lis depuis quelques temps.

Kingdom est un manga de Yasuhisa HARA , l'histoire s'tale sur la runification de la Chine par un empereur. Dans un petit village de la province de Qin ( la chine est divise en plusieurs provinces  cet poque) deux jeunes esclaves s'entranent sans relche dans le but de devenir de grands gnraux.

Cependant un vnement inattendu va venir chambouler le destin des deux jeunes garons...

Donc voil, c'est un manga historique ( on connait dj la fin), cependant l'auteur arrive quand mme  nous surprendre, le dessin est je trouve assez beau (le style du mangaka s'toffe de chapitre en chapitre). 

Les personnages dgagent un charisme vraiment hors norme ( Ouki <3 ), la violence est omniprsente , la runification de la chine ne s'est pas faite autour d'une table, les jeux de pouvoirs sont assez sympathiques, de plus la stratgie faire partie importante du manga, les non-combattants ont donc tout autant d'importante que les guerriers. 

Voil, j'spre vous avoir donner envie de lire ce manga, les premiers chapitres  sont un peu lents mais lorsqu'on passe aux choses srieuses (guerre), Kingdom devient une vritable ppite.

Edit : Concernant l'anime, je n'ai regard que quelques pisodes, je prfre le support papier, il me semble qu'il mle le style classique et un style proche du 3d ( je sais pas trop comment l'expliquer ) lors des combats.

Amicalement
Sigismund

----------

